# New to me mini mill - Project for this week



## jrkorman (Jan 28, 2018)

Answered an ad on Facebook for a HF 44991, went up to Wichita Falls and picked it up on Friday evening. Spent some
time Saturday taking it apart. Original Cosmoline is still on the machine so cleaned up the saddle first to see what I have
in store for the coming week. Spent an hour or so last night with a fine file removing all of the burrs, there didn't seem to
be a single edge that wasn't sharp.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 28, 2018)

While you have it apart, do yourself a mongo favour and replace the plastic drive gears. Either with the steel gears or the belt conversion kit. All of which can be purchased from littlemachineshop.com


----------

